# Intel bringing 'Iris' graphics to Haswell, up to 3x faster



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Intel today have detailed their new graphics options for their upcoming 4th-generation Core processors, codenamed 'Haswell', and while the low-power chip offerings from the Santa Clara company will use relatively mild GPU solutions, the top-end chips will see significant boosts. With Haswell, Intel have gone from two graphics tiers to three, continuing the HD Graphics brand in one and introducing two new brands: Iris and Iris Pro.


More


----------

